# CD cover design, GUI design and some random notes



## Ishido (Apr 18, 2016)

https://ryoishido.carbonmade.com/

welcome to my webbernet


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 18, 2016)

You are one heck of a talented dude.


----------



## gjelul (Apr 19, 2016)

Great stuff - congrats!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 19, 2016)

I've mentioned this before, but I think your plugin interfaces are the best looking in the industry. 
Makes me want to try some plugins I've absolutely no interest in otherwise


----------



## karelpsota (Apr 19, 2016)

Damn... I can't believe all my favorite GUI's were designed by the same person. You're a legend!


----------



## Ishido (Apr 20, 2016)

thanks everyone

so far i have done over 230 interfaces for kontakt and engine...so this is just a small selection on my portfolio website


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 20, 2016)

Very good!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 20, 2016)

Love your interfaces!
Hope you will continue doing them for many, many more libraries.
Your covers look fantastic too!


----------

